# Zermatt AM trails



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

i'm headed to Zermatt for the weekend. are the trails relatively easy to navigate or will i need a guide? where can i get a map?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

The maps the resort will sell you are crap. Read this Switzerland for Dummies: Zermatt - Part 5 - Pinkbike

then do a search for more trail ideas. The article should give you a start on the lift-served stuff. Naturally there is a lot more than can be covered


----------



## socobiker (May 2, 2007)

great timing on this thread.

Thanks for posting your TR Lee. So sick.

Headed there mid-august to ride, hike and climb.

quick question:

Maybe you said in your TR, but did you use any of the lifts. If so, which ones, what did they cost, extra for a bike, and was it worth it to get to the goods or minimize the uphill?

I found this site too have good information about some specific trails and rides.

Mountain bike - Zermatt Matterhorn (en)


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

socobiker - all the information is in the TR including costs and what it gave you in terms of access


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Funny thing, i was there backpacking about 2 weeks ago. I don't know how confusing the trails can get but I can tell you it will be very beautiful


----------



## aussie tojo (Apr 3, 2007)

You can buy a singletrack map at any decent book store in Switzerland. There will be a specific one for the Zermatt / Saas Fee area. It is a 1:50,000 topo map with trails overlaid. On the back of the map area a number of trails with detailed route instructions and profiles. The maps are a bit pricey but worth it.

Consider taking the train up to Gornergrat (3089m) and riding down. There are a number of routes. Beware that on all trails there will be hikers. So show respect and take care.

If you have not already had a look check out this site. It should give you plenty of info.
Mountain bike - Zermatt Matterhorn (en)

take plenty of pics and post up when you return!


----------

